# Prison Break



## ComeTurismO (Jul 1, 2015)

Anyone watch this awesome series? I love it so much. There's not a second in the episode where I get bored. Although, if anyone watches this series can someone answer this question that I have? I'm on season two.

Why was Lincoln framed to be the murderer of Terrence Steadman? *REST IS SPOILER DO NOT READ AHEAD IF YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT HAPPENED. *He's still alive, but why is Lincoln being framed. The fuck did he do? Was it because his father worked for The Company like President Reynolds has and his father betrayed them or something?


----------



## krazykracker1288 (Jul 1, 2015)

I agree, awesome series. I believe they actually answer your question either towards the end of season 2 or in season 3. However, the true ending was actually done on straight to dvd movie, so make sure when you get to season 4 that its included.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 1, 2015)

I don't remember very well.
I think they just needed someone as target and chose him randomly. but yes, it has something do to with his father and the company.


if you are on season2 that's fine.
Each season went lower and lower (they even changed the story to please fans, which created contradictory events)



Real ending? there was something else than the series episodes?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 1, 2015)

I think I saw the first episode from when he was in prison in the second country, though about a year ago I read a plot summary of the rest. By most accounts that was a reasonable place to stop.


----------



## T-hug (Jul 1, 2015)

It's good but by season 3 it gets a bit tedious, and season 4 was horrible unfortunately.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 1, 2015)

they should have just stopped after season 1 tbh


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 1, 2015)

The best season is the first one, second's okay and then it keeps on derailing its quality.


----------



## Skyhigh_ (Jul 2, 2015)

I watched it a couple of years i think i watched the end of it 6 years ago

I didn't really like the last season the first 2 i did but halfway of season 3 and most of season 4 lost its touch. Kind of sad about the ending though..


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 2, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> they should have just stopped after season 1 tbh





WiiCube_2013 said:


> The best season is the first one, second's okay and then it keeps on derailing its quality.


Whoa, whoa. When did this thread become about Heroes?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 2, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> Whoa, whoa. When did this thread become about Heroes?


Same applies to Heroes too. 

Heroes best season was too the first one where to me, it feels like a live action version of Dragon Ball where they learn to use their powers for good (and evil). Season 2-4 were poop but watchable.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 2, 2015)

Dude, prison break got fucking weird by the end. 

Like, the first season was awesome, the second season was like ehhhhhh okay, then the third and fourth were like (where is the prison anymore..?)


----------



## T-hug (Aug 7, 2015)

http://www.theverge.com/2015/8/6/9110171/prison-break-reboot-fox


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 7, 2015)

T-hug said:


> http://www.theverge.com/2015/8/6/9110171/prison-break-reboot-fox


I know. I just read that yesterday, and am pretty excited!

SPOILER ALERRRRRRRRT



Spoiler



Me thinks that Michael was alive at the ending, because we didn't see him die. They went to his grave but that's all...


----------



## elmoemo (Aug 7, 2015)

I'd make a spoiler tab for people who haven't seen it but what you say could be right lol


----------



## guitarheroknight (Aug 7, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I know. I just read that yesterday, and am pretty excited!
> 
> SPOILER ALERRRRRRRRT
> I think that Michael was alive at the ending, because we didn't see him die. They went to his grave but that's all...



My theory is that Micheal had a secret tattoo in the _no no zone_ with a plan regarding his death. In the events of his death his one and only love Sarah (also known as "Lori the bitch" or "I wanna stab Lori in her stupid smug face") would say "ha fuck you The Company youre stupid, and fuck you Scylla, youre stupid too" and then reveal Micheals last hidden card only to witness the true victory over The Company (since it had like only 400 LP). Is this the end, is there anything left of the Company? Find out in this 10 episode special only on Fox.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 7, 2015)

elmoemo said:


> I'd make a spoiler tab for people who haven't seen it but what you say could be right lol


FIXED


guitarheroknight said:


> My theory is that Micheal had a secret tattoo in the _no no zone_ with a plan regarding his death. In the events of his death his one and only love Sarah (also known as "Lori the bitch" or "I wanna stab Lori in her stupid smug face") would say "ha fuck you The Company youre stupid, and fuck you Scylla, youre stupid too" and then reveal Micheals last hidden card only to witness the true victory over The Company (since it had like only 400 LP). Is this the end, is there anything left of the Company? Find out in this 10 episode special only on Fox.


LMAO, YOU MADE MY DAY!


----------



## Madridi (Aug 7, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I know. I just read that yesterday, and am pretty excited!
> 
> SPOILER ALERRRRRRRRT
> 
> ...


What? It seems to me like you didn't watch the special episodes they released for the DVD did you?

It shows everything about Michael, even though that can be interpreted in a different way (if I remember the episode correctly)

Anyway, happy for the reboot, as well as heroes reboot


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 7, 2015)

madridi4ever said:


> What? It seems to me like you didn't watch the special episodes they released for the DVD did you?
> 
> It shows everything about Michael, even though that can be interpreted in a different way (if I remember the episode correctly)
> 
> Anyway, happy for the reboot, as well as heroes reboot


That's strange, I'll look into that. Strange, people who have the same opinion as me didn't hear of that! THANX 4 TELLING ME


----------



## Madridi (Aug 7, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> That's strange, I'll look into that. Strange, people who have the same opinion as me didn't hear of that! THANX 4 TELLING ME


I assume not many knew about it since it never went to tv. It's called "prison break - the final break"

It's either an hour and a half episode, or 2x 40 minutes episode. Either way, you half an extra hour and a half to enjoy of this wonderful show


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 7, 2015)

madridi4ever said:


> I assume not many knew about it since it never went to tv. It's called "prison break - the final break"
> 
> It's either an hour and a half episode, or 2x 40 minutes episode. Either way, you half an extra hour and a half to enjoy of this wonderful show


Oh, in that case; I did watch it. Where he gets Sara out of jail during the time passing in the last episode. Well we didn't really see what happened after Sara left the door


----------



## Madridi (Aug 7, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Oh, in that case; I did watch it. Where he gets Sara out of jail during the time passing in the last episode. Well we didn't really see what happened after Sara left the door


Yeah exactly that's why I said it can be interpreted in another way

That being said, apparently the new reboot is going to "largely ignore" the plot of this episode. It would be stupid if so :s


----------



## irvinscastle (Aug 19, 2015)

reboot better be great


----------

